# [gelöst] XServer startet nicht bzw Bildschirm bleibt schwarz

## SigHunter

Hallo Leute,

hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen.

Habe versucht mir Gentoo zu installieren, hat soweit auch ganz gut geklappt, 

nur bekomme ich den X Server nicht zum laufen.

Bekomme einen schwarzen Bildschirm den ich nur mit Alt+Print+K killen kann,

aber auch nur ein mal, beim zweiten mal klappts nicht und der PC startet neu.

Ich poste (bzw. häng an) einfach mal alle Konfigs wo ich glaube, dass sie von belang sein könnten.

Hab nochnicht so den Durchblick in der ganzen Materie, also bitte nicht zu hart mit mir sein.

```
Linux siggentoo 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Mon Mar 22 21:33:12 CET 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Fehlermeldung von Xorg -configure

http://dpaste.com/175772/

Fehlermeldung nach startx

http://dpaste.com/175761/

xorg.conf

http://dpaste.com/175767/

make.conf

http://dpaste.com/175769/

rc.conf

http://dpaste.com/175770/

xdm

http://dpaste.com/175774/

Ich weiss nicht welche genau davon von Belang sind, aber lieber eine mehr als zuwenig.

Die startx Fehlermeldung schreibt was von Kernelmodule missing,

hatte vorher einen selbst zusammengebauten Kernel, hat nicht funktioniert, 

nun hab ich genkernel benutzt, aber damit gehts leider auch nicht.

Hoffe mir kann jemand sagen was ich falsch mache,

oder welche confs/Sonstiges Ihr noch braucht um nen Einblick zu bekommen.

Verwendet wird übrigens eine Radeon 5870 mit fglrx

muss ich um überhaupt eine Ausgabe vom xserver zu bekommen einen Windowmanager in der rc.conf angeben?

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

SebastianLast edited by SigHunter on Sat Mar 27, 2010 11:22 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Sebastian, und willkommen bei Gentoo!

Ich habe selber noch keine ati-karte unter Linux benutzt/konfiguriert, aber mir ist bei einem Blick in deinen Log/Config-Dateien folgendes Aufgefallen:

```
(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-1)

...

fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

....

(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

Ich hab jetzt doch einige Zeit damit verbracht den Fehler zu finden und es scheint das deine Karte (Radeon 5800 HD) nicht von fglrx unterstützt wird, erst ab Version 10.3 die gestern released wurden. Du könntest, um ein Bild zu bekommen die Open-Source-Treiber ausprobieren mit dem Titel radeonhd. Dafür musste in deine /etc/make.conf die Zeile anpassen:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeonhd"
```

und den den Xserver nochmal emergen.

```
# emerge -N x11-base/xorg-server x11-base/xorg-drivers
```

Und anschließend deine xorg.conf anpassen.

Oder du wartest noch ein paar Tage (Edit: Na wer sagt es denn er IST jetzt schon dabei) bis der neue Treiber in Portage ist,

(Aktualisierst dein Portage...)

```
# emerge --sync
```

demaskierst die neueren ati-drivers Version dann...

```
# echo "=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.3" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

...und machst ein Update auf Version 10.3.

```
# emerge -u x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

Hier ist noch ein Englischer Thread zum Thema. Wie gesagt ich bin mir jetzt auch nicht sicher ob die OpenSource-Variante mit der Karte schon funktioniert. Ansonsten warte einfach noch ein wenig.

 *SigHunter wrote:*   

> muss ich um überhaupt eine Ausgabe vom xserver zu bekommen einen Windowmanager in der rc.conf angeben?

 

Weiß ich nicht hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber wenn man da nix hat bekommt man normalerweise den XDM, welcher ausschaut als sei er vom letzten Jahrhundert. Wenn du schon KDE/Gnome verwenden möchtest solltest du das da auch eintragen. Sonst wird der nicht per default nach dem Bootvorgang gestartet.

Unabhängig vom eingestellten Fenstermanager sollte ein startx aber immer zu etwas führen, wenn man kein Bild bekommt so wie bei dir, dann hat der X-Server ein Problem..

Grüße

Chris

P.s: Gratulation zu so einer tollen Grafikkarte :)Last edited by ChrisJumper on Fri Mar 26, 2010 2:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Na wer sagt es denn, die Treiber sind jetzt schon in Portage :)

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## SigHunter

Hallo Chris,

vielen Dank für die nette und ausführliche Hilfe.

Das mit den radeonhd hat nicht funktioniert, aber heut Abend werd ich gleich mal die neuen emergen.

Ich hoff es klappt :> 

Danke

Gruß

Sebastian

----------

## SigHunter

hammer, es geht! 

Danke, vielen Dank,

ich war am verzweifeln  :Smile: 

----------

